# Our new little westie - Whisky



## tttessa (Oct 31, 2011)

Here he is - picked him up yesterday










settling in nicely!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh he is a little cutie:thumbup: my mum has 2 westies


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

He's cute and love the name


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Total cutie and i love his name too.


----------



## silverbeetle (Jul 17, 2009)

He is so cute. How old is he? Great name


----------



## tttessa (Oct 31, 2011)

silverbeetle said:


> He is so cute. How old is he? Great name


Hi - he is a 10 week old bundle of mischief !! Intent on squeezing himself into totally in-extractable places and wheeping til I go rescue him! Yet takes 5 min to try and get down the (4") step into the garden - need to make him a ramp I think, or toilet training is going to be interesting  (He was pretty much paper trained when we got him on Saturday - and the paper is being moved towards the back door as quickly as possible!!)


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Whisky is a bonny little fella for sure


----------



## Braighe (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh its making me all broody.:001_wub:

Cute wee guy


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

yep, lovely wee dog


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh my word, Whisky is a little stunner 

Plus there are three more westie guardians that I've never seen before, "Hello" *waves like a loon*


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

aww hes like a little teddy bear!!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Not sure if you all know or not but there is a westie group ....

http://www.petforums.co.uk/groups/westies-we-love-them.html

If you have a problem (maybe need invits I'm not sure) let me know via pm.


----------



## sezzolou (Aug 21, 2011)

Awww, gorgeous!! Ive joined the westie group too


----------



## tttessa (Oct 31, 2011)

Lots of gorgeous Westies on here!!


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

me just joined group too but my westie is nearly 3


----------

